# Computer Will Not Allow Me To See The Phone Files Or Sd Card?



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

* So Im running CM7 and when I plug my phone in it sees the phone and names a removable drive for it, but when I click it it says please insert? so its not recognizing the phone. I'm running the latest moto drivers. I don't know whats going on. Also it happens on 2 computers both with the latest moto drivers installed. *

Any Ideas?


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you go into the app drawer and open the USB settings app? Try that and see if you can get it in SD mode


----------

